# i7 2600k vs. i7 990x



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wanted to know, which one is better, Intel Core i7 2600k vs. i7 990x?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Definitely i7-990x is the winner.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 15, 2011)

Not in every area.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

They are different, price wise & obviously performance wise. So its better now to compare them.
But obviously, 2600K is better value for money than 990x.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys can you please compare their specs!

For an example;



Cores/Threads - ???
Clock Speed/Turbo Boost Speed - ???GHz
etc.


d6bmg said:


> They are different, price wise & obviously performance wise. So its better now to compare them.
> But obviously, 2600K is better value for money than 990x.



You are right. Also, on comparing the specs, maybe 2 x i7 2600k will prove better than a single i7 990x, both in performence and value for money.

Doing comparions like these may lead to better configured PCs.

I am getting confused;


Bus/Core Ratio - 26 vs. 34
Bus Type - QPI vs. DMI
System Bus	- 6.4 GT/s vs. 5 GT/s

Please reply!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2011)

Siddharth_1 said:


> I am getting confused;
> 
> 
> Bus/Core Ratio - 26 vs. 34
> ...



but do you know both uses totally different architecture?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah. Core to Core or Per MHz Performance of 2600K is better than 990X for the same reason. Thats why the 4 Core performs almost equally in many benches with the 6 Core 990x and costs one fourth


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 16, 2011)

according to me 2600k is better.so go for it.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

IF OP have created this thread because he wants to buy one of these two, then he must go for i7-2600K.


----------



## esudip (Sep 17, 2011)

For Gaming Purpose I suggest 2600K is Better than 990x
So if you want it for hardcore gaming.......Go for 2600K


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

Addition: 995x beats all in everything. (not to mention in its price too.  )


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 17, 2011)

those 990X,995X processors are just for show off.2600k is the real world winner.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2011)

intel always launches these kind of processors(like 990x) every time they launch a processor line
and these types of processors are solely to tell the world "Look guys..this the the real beast in the world"

I wont honestly recommend anyone to go for these types of products because the difference between the price is insanely large

*and not to mention, the value for money and performance per watt matters most of the time....not the over-hyped benchmark results*


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> those 990X,995X processors are just for show off.2600k is the real world winner.



agreed 100%

But there are some people who are interested in show off. Not to mention, the price.


----------

